# Disposal of Sodium Hydroxide



## SoapDish (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello there. I am new to the forum and will shortly go and introduce myself in the Introduction forums but I wanted to ask a query first please.

I am very new to soap making, so new in fact, I haven't even made my first batch of CP soap (only MP). This is NOT how I wanted to make my entrance into your forums!

I ordered a CP kit online and after many problems with the website and courier company, I finally got my kit today, to discover the Caustic Soda had been damaged and leaked throughout the package. I have cleaned offending areas around the home (it got on my table, clothes and floor). I took the parcel outside, but it was raining, so my batch, although it didn't get wet, has been exposed to moisture and I do not trust it in my house. I have probably over 500g of it left in the container and I'm not sure how to get rid of it safely. Can anyone please help?


----------



## SoapDish (Oct 4, 2011)

I have contacted the supplier and needless to say I will not be dealing with them again. They are going to send a new batch of Sodium Hydroxide to me, hopefully intact this time!

I will try adding the sodium hydroxide to vinegar and see how that goes. This is not how I wanted my soap making experience to start!


----------



## dieSpinne (Oct 5, 2011)

What a mess!  I promise... the rest of soapmaking is not like this!
I am a newcomer too, and I am still waiting on my first soaping disaster... I am sure it's coming... every experienced soaper has one (or more) and there is a thread about that here.
At least yours wasn't your fault and you got it out of the way right off the bat!


Hopefully, you'll have this little disaster out of the way and forgotten quickly so you can get down to the FUN STUFF!


----------



## carebear (Oct 5, 2011)

dieSpinne said:
			
		

> Assuming you have contacted the company of origin and they do not want you to do something specific with the remainder of the chemical (some of them may want you to ship the remainder back 0.o ), your first concern is going to be neutralizing the base.
> 
> Adding the lye to dilute Household vinegar will do the trick and leave a solution of sodium acetate in its wake, a harmless salt often used in the food industry to flavor "salt and vinegar crisps" (Though I do not recommend tasting it as the lye is very likely not food grade!).


do NOT add your lye to vinegar.  the reaction will be powerful and messy and dangerous.

dilute with water - aka wash down the drain (unless you have a septic tank).


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 5, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> dieSpinne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## SoapDish (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your help. Luckily I haven't disposed of it yet. I've been inspecting it from time to time and Aside from the outside of the container having some wet crystals on it yesterday, I think the stuff on the inside may be ok. I've put THAT container inside another plastic container.

I was very worried yesterday. I may have even over reacted. I don't want to take chances with something like lye. I've never used it before and as many of you probably found when you first used it, you were a little afraid of it!

However, should I choose to dispose of it, I shall add the lye to the water first, then add that solution to vinegar.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 5, 2011)

SoapDish said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone for your help. Luckily I haven't disposed of it yet. I've been inspecting it from time to time and Aside from the outside of the container having some wet crystals on it yesterday, I think the stuff on the inside may be ok. I've put THAT container inside another plastic container.
> 
> I was very worried yesterday. I may have even over reacted. I don't want to take chances with something like lye. I've never used it before and as many of you probably found when you first used it, you were a little afraid of it!
> 
> However, should I choose to dispose of it, I shall add the lye to the water first, then add that solution to vinegar.


There is no need for the vinegar at all. Just lots and lots of water.


----------



## SoapDish (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you Irena!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 5, 2011)

SoapDish said:
			
		

> Thank you Irena!


You're welcome.


----------



## xyxoxy (Oct 5, 2011)

It should go without saying but be since it seems to have escaped the container, be sure you are wearing latex gloves when handling items from the box. When actually handling the lye you should also wear goggles.

And yes, to dispose of the unused lye you just need to use lots of water. You can slowly pour it down the drain in running water... but do NOT pour out the lye in a pile and THEN add water. Always add lye to water... not the other way around.

If there are items in the box (or on your floor or kitchen counter etc) that you are concerned that they may have come into contact with lye then you can dampen a cloth with vinegar and give everything a good wipe to neutralize it. Again, be sure to wear your gloves.


----------



## SoapDish (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks Mickey. As soon as I realised that the lye had dispersed all through the parcel, I got my gloves on and immediately started wiping up with water and vinegar. Initially I thought I was going to have to get rid of the whole lot of lye and needed to know how to get rid of such a large amount. The pavers outside copped the most damage, as it was drizzling. This is why I thought the whole container may have been contaminated, but it appears no moisture got inside the container, just around the outside. The bricks have been scrubbed and there is no more evident damage. My table is alright and so are the floors. I'm hoping I don't need to get rid of the remaining lye in the container and future soap batches should be ok!


----------



## SoapDish (Oct 6, 2011)

Upon closer inspection, I've decided that its best that the lye be diluted and put down the drain. The outside of the container still has moisture, and little clumps are getting inside the crack in the side when I move it.

I must ask though (sorry for all the dumb questions), would this batch of sodium hyd effect any soap batches I made from it, if I were to use it as is?


----------



## carebear (Oct 6, 2011)

The issues with using it is that the absorbed moisture will be included in the weight of the lye - so you are using less than you think, and that some could have been converted to a carbonate which is insoluble and not active -so again using less than you think.

But it won't hurt your soap - it'll just increase the superfat.  But by how much... who knows.

So if you are ok with that, go ahead and soap with it and see.  If you get floaters in your lye solution you may want to OH SO CAREFULLY strain it through 3 layers of cheesecloth or the like.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 6, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> If you get floaters in your lye solution you may want to OH SO CAREFULLY strain it through 3 layers of cheesecloth or the like.



Coffee filters work, too.


----------



## SoapDish (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you again everyone! You've all be so helpful.


----------



## SoapDish (Oct 7, 2011)

I transfered the soda into a couple of glass jars today (out of the damaged plastic container it was in). There were some large clumps in it. I'm probably going to have to ditch it after all....


----------

